# Pittsburgh quat locations and things to do



## Kphoenix

Pittsburgh Squats and hangouts.


----------



## bicycle

You dont ask for locations, you find them yourself and show photos of where you have been to others.
Slowly you gain trust and maybe you find someone who want to share something.
You know...that is usually how it goes.


----------



## Kphoenix

Will do, sounds good.


----------



## oddlymisshapen

You should also try to be an elitist dickbag and not help out other kidzzz


----------



## bicycle

Thanks oddlymisshapen for the compliment.
Especially there you do not know me and have no idea who I help out and who not.
Been helping out lots of people, with mostly getting shit in return like people throwing in windows to steal my sleepingbag for example.
But that are unrelevant stories, I also really have no need to justify myself against you or anyone else for that matter.
The only thing I was doing is giving this boy a tip that could bring him a bit further.
And I know how frustrating it might get to search locations...but that is a part of exploring..
Besides...... NOT asking for locations before sharing anything yourself is one of very very few golden rules of urban exploration.
So dont talk shit about shit you obviously dont know SHIT about.


----------



## frzrbrnd

oddlymisshapen said:


> You should also try to be an elitist dickbag and not help out other kidzzz


 
asking for "squat locations and things to do" on a message board isn't really the best idea unless you're asking someone you already have a rapport with. i lived in pittsburgh for a while, so i know some people and could probably give this kid a few pointers, but i don't want to want to tell him what's what and then him end up being a douchebag or anything, you know? i don't know this guy.


----------



## finn

oddlymisshapen said:


> You should also try to be an elitist dickbag and not help out other kidzzz


I guess I'm in that category, too, since the original poster asked me in my profile. If you are planning on going back on the road which I'm starting to doubt now, I suggest you not try to piss people off, because you just might meet them again. After you get a rep for being solid, everything gets a lot easier, but you have to work for it.


----------



## Kphoenix

yea i realize posting this wasnt the best idea, i found my places and im tryin to head out now, thanks for the tips tho.


----------



## freedude2012

Kp not tryin to be rude (as im new to the relm aswell) but as noobs we have to work for stuff like trust and from passed life changein evnts and places ive been that takes a bit. so basicly got to show you can hold your own and that your staight up so take ur time find things you think are cool to do, places you like to visit and share them with others as u meet them and in time the whole world could be in your hands ya never know 
i hope im not out of place sayin what i did but ive things like for gettin to engage my brain befor i engaged my mouth and the end result wasnt fuckin pretty on my end and i jus dont want to see it happen to some else ya know and if im out place tell me


----------



## Kphoenix

yea, this was like my first post. Btw, i found a house up on the north side in perrysville that is huge and abandoned and relatively secluded. theres a cliff with some houses under the cliff but other than that its chill. if you wanna know more about it lemme know and i might be of some help.


----------



## moopy

Kphoenix said:


> yea, this was like my first post. Btw, i found a house up on the north side in perrysville that is huge and abandoned and relatively secluded. theres a cliff with some houses under the cliff but other than that its chill. if you wanna know more about it lemme know and i might be of some help.


 
Oh yeah North Side is full of abandoned buildings (hell all of Pittsburgh is, really). I used to hold down a squat with a friend that's not too far from where you're at. Oh Pittsburgh, how I miss you.


----------



## TelepathicMouse

Hey, I know how it is. You can't always "find locations before asking about them yourself." Sometimes time is of the essence . Everyone knows its faster to profit off someone elsees research than to do your own. Hence, books, reading, google, etc. 

I respect that he wan't some leads. I do to. I'm lviving in pittsburgh now too, been on the road roughly 4-5 years Cali, nola, south florida. PA is home though i grew up around here. Luckily I found someone willing to let me stay in their studio where they blow glass. It's good but I still need more opportunity and would like to meet fellow free-thinkers and squatters in the area in order to network and work on squat projects. If you have any info and are in the area hit me up.


----------



## Deleted member 14481

What TelepathicMouse said. It's really unsympathetic to get down on others for trying to get a fast-track on trying to find a place to stay. I'm a traveler that does homeless shelters and everyone looks at me like I'm stupid, but if you're not going to help someone save your fake-concern and blind criticism for someone who gives a fuck.

As for the topic, I know of more people that squat in the wooded areas of Pittsburgh rather than buildings, but I saw a lot of empty buildings heading in any direction away from downtown. I don't know how safe they are, though.


----------

